# EN5ider & TRAILseeker questions



## rui (Apr 2, 2016)

Hello all! 

I have couple of questions about EN5ider and TRAILseeker:

1) If I will support the patreon for one of them will I get all of the past articles and adventurers of the same one? If not, where can I buy them?
2) Now that we have EN5ider, will TRAILseeker stop publishing?

Thanks ahead,
Rui.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 3, 2016)

1) Yep.

2) They were both launched at the same time a year ago.  EN5ider is for 5E, TRAILseeker is for Pathfinder.


----------

